# Quilted trucker hats for rhinestones



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi I have seen several people selling the quilted style trucker hats with bling on them and can't seem to find the supplier for them does anyone have any clue where to find them? I have customers wanting them and don't want to ask my competition where they got them 

Thanks


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

One of our customers couldn't find them either. She ended up ordering 500 black on black trucker caps so she would have a good supply to work from and so that she could resale blank caps also. 

They are black mesh back with a black diamond quilted front trucker cap. She was offering them for resale for $5.95 each with a dozen minimum. I can check to see if she has any left if this is what you were looking for. She doesn't have a website. I can ask her if she would like her email listed here


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes I am happy to purchase some if she has some left


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

RASCHELL said:


> Yes I am happy to purchase some if she has some left


Ok, I just checked and she has 435 left and the smallest order would be 12 at a time at $5.95

Her name is Kelley at: [email protected]


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Ok, I just checked and she has 435 left and the smallest order would be 12 at a time at $5.95
> 
> Her name is Kelley at: [email protected]


Thank you so much


----------



## mizcrist (May 10, 2013)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for but I hope it helps Wholesale Hats - Wholesale Fashion Foam Front Trucker Hats


----------

